# Alaska



## chilango (Jan 31, 2007)

I`m off to Alaska at Easter...camping, snowshoeing, ice climbing etc...anyone been/got any tips?


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 31, 2007)

None whatsoever, but I'm jealous. I'd love to get there at some point (some trip that took in Vancouver too).


----------



## chilango (Jan 31, 2007)

Vancouver is ace. One of my favourite cities. it has pretty much everything you could want.

*Zoom *fly there _really_ cheap from the UK (at least thats how I got there last time I went)


----------



## el_starkos (Feb 1, 2007)

Went there for an expedition many years back. So amazingly breathtaking - without a doubt the most beautiful place I have EVER been. What areas are you heading to?


----------



## chilango (Feb 1, 2007)

Anchorage area

Kenai Fjords

Seward

Talkeetna

Denali

_Maybe..._

Fairbanks

Dalton Highway

Gates of the Arctic NP


----------



## han (Feb 2, 2007)

I would SO love to go to Alaska. Especially after watching Northern Exposure   (which I know is filmed in Washington but it looks pretty similar!).

I'd love to go to Anchorage - it sounds wicked, and very diverse in terms of the people. It would be cool to hop across the Bering Strait, too.

Have a wicked time Chilango and don't forget to report back!


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 2, 2007)

alaska is so brilliant. i spent six or so weeks up there once working for Rough Guides

can't remember if it was Seward or Homer where I can kind of felt so excstatic with life i could burst for various reasons but having the best dinner i ever had helped: several pounds of halibut that was caught about 30 mins beforehand fried in a big pan of butter

best memory of Talkeetna was playing volleyball in the back yard of a bar at 4am in the morning...in perfect daylight. I left at dusk and walked back to my B&B at the other end of town and by the time i got there it was daylight. the town is half a mile long at max!

i got to go to all the towns on the boat ride up from bellingham, WA to Sitka (nice) and then flew to Anchorage, had a care for a bit and then went to Kodiak 

saw glaciers, bears, rednecks (i loved the guy who cut the up the bar in the ferry with his chainsaw), threw fish up in the air for eagles to catch, caught waterplanes as if they were cabs and all sorts of shit

it was the best place ever though Namibia gives it a run


----------



## D (Feb 4, 2007)

Go to Juneau - it's one of the loveliest, most beautiful cities I've ever visisted.

Alaska is fantastic - you can't go wrong, really.


----------



## han (Feb 7, 2007)

D said:
			
		

> Go to Juneau - it's one of the loveliest, most beautiful cities I've ever visisted.



I've heard good things about Juneau too. Lovely name, Juneau.

Are there lots of hippies in Alaska? It strikes me as a place where alot of more alternative-minded Americans go to make their home, and to live in the wilderness.


----------

